# Color in Terns



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

I got a Tern from a buddy here on P-Fury and it was sold to him as a tern, but we're kinda doubtful. I think it is. Anyway, it's kinda pinkish where it's suppose to be yellow. He's only 5" big. What do u guys think?


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

lookms like a red but they r both natteri


----------



## ronkee (Jan 6, 2004)

I am a newbie to Ps, but my avatar is my 3.5" baby ternetzi. It doesn't have much yellow on its body, but yellow on its gill plate. I don't see yellow on yours. Is it because of the flash?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks like my red


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

.. looks like a red kinda to me.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

kove32 said:


> .. looks like a red kinda to me.
> [snapback]1028446[/snapback]​










thats what it looks like to me too.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'll move this to ID forum


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

looks like a pnatt to me


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

its a red...


----------



## SmokeHaze (May 2, 2005)

that's a red, hope you didnt overpay


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Regular P. nattereri


----------

